# Fast & Easy Guts



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

That looks really good! I would probably give it color base of a dark red, then water down some of the permablood and apply. The permablood is expensive stuff!!


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

No need to use perma-blood. You can use paint to have the same effect. It is just what I had on hand at the time. The base materials are relatively inexpensive and an easy way to make a lot of guts.


----------



## sharkdive1 (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks really easy and will go great in my chop shop. Thanks


----------



## talonrazor (Oct 17, 2015)

sharkdive1 said:


> That looks really easy and will go great in my chop shop. Thanks


 Post pics!


----------



## sharkdive1 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is from last year. I set up a haunted house on the driveway every year but I don’t start setting up till the week of halloween.


----------

